# Wifes birthday, please help



## John-1987 (Jun 22, 2011)

My wifes birthday is coming up and she wants a new rod and reel, we've been looking online and cant really decide on anything, i would GREATLY appreciate any advice. Also we mainly only fish from the shore and bridges if that will help?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Dont know what your budget is like but quality for the price id go with a penn battle, 5000. Ask anyone that sells um they are awesome, ask the owners like myself they are amazing quality for very modest price. Reel goes for about 100 and you can put it on an ugly stick for about 20-40 dollars


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a new Penn Battle and it seems to be a GREAT reel. I own a couple high end Shimanos and the Battle seems like a bargain.

Jim


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ive got the 4000 and the 7000 and i love um. I just got the 7 and first fish was a nice king, two runs against that drag and he was belly up when i put him in the yak smooth, stays clean and doesnt murder the wallet


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Call Ron at rodnreeldepot and get her a custom rod made. I did that for my wife and she loves it. Phone is 458-0428.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Tom Wicker can fix u up ! he's in Gulfshores . Made this one for my wife !


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Added a couple more he made !


----------

